# Ängstliche Fische



## olli74 (31. März 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?  Meine Fische verstecken sich seit einem halben Jahr den ganzen Tag über in der Höhle. Sie kommen erst wenn es dämmert heraus.  Sobald sich jemand dem Teich nähert schwimmen sie blitzschnell in die Höhle. Wir haben hier sehr viel Katzen. 
Ich habe mich schon sehr oft an den Teich gesetzt und gewartet. Aber ohne Erfolg. In unserer Familie sind auch 2 Mädchen welche gern im Wasser plätschern. Sie haben im Fernsehen gesehen das die Fische da ankommen. Nur leider bei uns nicht. Ich möchte ja nicht das sie aus der Hand fressen, was der Hammer wäre, sonder das sie ruhig im Teich schwimmen. 
Kann jemand helfen


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2014)

Olli,
versuch doch einfach mal, sie mit Futter immer an die gleiche Stelle zu locken. 
Meine kommen mittlerweile von ganz alleine dahin, wenn sie Hunger haben.


----------



## rease (1. Apr. 2014)

Hey Olli, das klingt für mich ganz nach einem Besuch vom __ Fischreiher. Eventuell über einen Stromzaun oder ein Netz zur sicherung nachdenken.  Grüße Martin


----------



## olli74 (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Martin, 

ich kann  mir nicht vorstellen das ein __ Fischreiher die Ursache dafür ist. Brauchen die nicht flaches Ufer?  

Es würde nicht schön aussehen ein Netz über den Teich zu spannen. 
MfG 

Olli


----------



## samorai (1. Apr. 2014)

He Olli!
Alles aus Beton, der Teich und um den Teich? 
Ich denke es sind Klopf-Geräusche( besser noch Geh-Geräusche) die in den Teich übertragen werden. In Häusern verwendet man eine Tritt-Schall-Dämmung damit der "Bums(Auftritt)" nicht so übertragen wird.
Eine Trennung zwischen Treppe, Terrasse und Teich währe angebracht.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2014)

olli74 schrieb:


> Meine Fische verstecken sich seit einem halben Jahr den ganzen Tag über in der Höhle


Zuvor nicht? Dann vergiss den Trittschall...__ Reiher würde ich auch sagen. Meine haben nach Reiherbesuch dem mindestens 1 Koi und 1 __ Goldfisch zum Opfer gefallen sind auch ein halbes Jahr nach dem Schutz durch ers Blätternetz und jetzt einen Zaun nicht mehr sehen lassen.  Sind noch sehr schreckhaft aber derzeit wieder oben. Besonders zum Abend.


----------



## samorai (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Totto!
Ich hatte auch Reiherbesuche, aber nach maximal 3 Tagen waren die Fische eigentlich wieder normal in ihren Verhalten, aber hier wird von einen halben Jahr geredet.

mfg Ron!


----------



## samorai (1. Apr. 2014)

Und noch mal Totto, die erste Deviese beim Angeln vom Kahn aus ist immer kein Krach zu machen sonst sind Objekte der Begierde nämlich weg.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2014)

Meine hatten letztes Jahr Reiherbesuch ....zuvor waren die sowas von Stumpf das die beim Laubabkeschern hinter dem Kesscher her sind. Jetzt brauch ich nur vom Teichrand aufstehen und alle schießen wild durcheinander und verschwinden von der Oberfläche.


----------



## olli74 (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Tatto, 

es ist bei mir genauso. Zum Abend schwimmen sie munter umher. Ich habe mich heute mal eine halbe Stunde an die Scheibe gesetzt und meine "kleinen" beobachtet. Erst kamen die Goldies in Laichstimmung durch das Becken und je dunkler es wurde dann auch die " Großen". Wir haben uns dann in die Augen schauen können. Nur durch eine Scheibe getrennt. 

Hallo Ron, 

mit der Trittschalldämmung kann ich nicht mitgehen. In meinem Esszimmer steht mein Aquarium dort toben täglich die Kinder herum. Es stört meine Heros nicht im geringsten. Aber sobald ich in die Nähe komm kriechen sie förmlich durch die Scheibe. 


Aber __ Reiher müssen doch im Wasser stehen zum Fischen? Oder Freitag ich mich da? 

MfG und schönen Abend 

Olli


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2014)

olli74 schrieb:


> Aber __ Reiher müssen doch im Wasser stehen zum Fischen? Oder Freitag ich mich da?


 Also ich würde sagen .... müssen nicht......
Die können auch lauern und dann zuschlagen.


----------



## olli74 (2. Apr. 2014)

Ok wenn dem so ist werde ich es nicht verhindern können. Ein Netz werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht darüber spannen. 

LG.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2014)

Ein Zaun ?


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!
Von Trittschall-Dämmung am Teich habe ich nicht's geschrieben ( IM HAUS) und damit hatte ich eine Trennung zw. Treppe und Teich angedacht, also einfach keine Verbindung.
Und ein Aquarium hat gar keine Matte unter? Wozu auch?

Jeder hat schon seine Erfahrungen mit dem Besuch eines __ Reiher´s gemacht und natürlich verhalten sich die Fische dann anders, aber maximal 1-2 Tage. 
Im ersten Beitrag wird aber von ein halben Jahr geredet , also kommt der Reiher jetzt ein schon ein halbes Jahr lang, und noch keinen ist es aufgefallen, außerdem sollte doch der Fischbestand sehr,sehr dezimiert sein.

__ Fischreiher sind Schreitvögel sowie Pelikane( bestimmt schon öfter im TV gesehen wie Fischreiher Live) auch,allen ist es schxxß egal wo sie stehen, Hauptsache Beute wird gemacht.

Grus Ron!


----------



## olli74 (5. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ron,

es sind noch alle Fische im Teich. Also denke ich mal das ein __ Reiher nicht die Ursache dafür war.
Ich habe heute auch beobachten können das sich die Fische munter im Wasser bewegen wenn ich ruhig ans Becken trete. Sie sind auch zur Zeit munter im Liebesspiel. Allerdings sind die Wassertemperaturen aktuell über 14° Grad. Ich vermute mal das sie ein Problem mit den niedrigen Temperaturen haben/hatten. Es ist ja ihr erster Winter im Freien.

LG und schönes Wochenende

Olli


----------

